# I love my little girl



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

Just a few pictures of Hank
she was being extra cute today


----------



## *Snowy* (Aug 31, 2012)

She's soooo cute! I love the first pic!


----------



## Jony N Me (Sep 20, 2012)

Adorable! Great pics!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Hank is so cute!! I just love your pics of her.
For some reason, she looks like a "Henrietta" to me if you're looking for a more girly name.


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks everyone
She's such a spoiled brat but I love her



echolalia said:


> Hank is so cute!! I just love your pics of her.
> For some reason, she looks like a "Henrietta" to me if you're looking for a more girly name.


We thought she was a boy when we got her. By the time we realized she was a girl we had already been calling her "Hank" for 2 months

so I figure it's short for Henrietta or Hankette:lol:
Not exactly my first choice for a girl name but everyone's already use to it so Hank it is


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Hank is adorable, I see she likes that grapevine wreath, hehe.


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

I think she is adorable and Hank is a cute name. 

If I find our that Mica is a boy I think I will just change how I pronounce the name.  we had a big male cat named Dazy. We just changed how we spelled the name. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JennyLynn (Feb 13, 2012)

Love the pics


----------



## MildlyAnnoyedBird (Jun 10, 2011)

She's soooooo pretty. I love the pearls. 

Is that a grapevine wreath in the first pic? Beautiful....I want one for my guys!! They'd love it! She looks like a photo from a magazine cover!


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks

she LOVES her grape vine wreaths. I just went to Michael's Crafts yesterday and stocked up on like 6 of them(there either the 10 inch or 8 inch ones)
It's "the" afternoon napping spot. She also loves to swing in them while destroying them at the same time so she goes through them like nothing.


----------



## Hels (Oct 31, 2012)

Hank is a doll 




Hels


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Hank is gorgeous


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

Love the wreaths too! What a a good idea.


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks guys 
Hank appreciates all the compliments !


----------



## beelute (Dec 29, 2012)

Haha the third picture 
Maya makes that face too when she looks up from preening. She's like, "Hey, nothing to see here. Let me preen my feathers, girl!"


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Hank is so adorable! I love the pic with the wreath.


----------

